# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: dieet en vitamine D helpen tegen psoriasis

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: dieet en vitamine D helpen tegen psoriasis
*
Psoriasis is een veel voorkomende en chronische huidaandoening die wordt gekenmerkt door rode vlekken en witte schilfervorming. Deze huidaandoening weegt vooral psychisch erg zwaar. Naar schatting leven er in ons land ruim driehonderdduizend mensen met psoriasis. Niet alleen zon en vitamine D maar ook een gezonde en aangepaste voeding hebben een positieve invloed op psoriasis, en daarbij spelen vetzuren een vooraanstaande rol. Wat mag je wel en wat niet eten in geval van psoriasis?

In principes is geen enkel plekje van onze huid veilig voor psoriasis. Deze huidaandoening manifesteert zich hoofdzakelijk op de hoofdhuid, de strekzijde van de knieën en ellebogen, de onderkant van de rug, benen en armen, handen en voeten, de verschillende lichaamsplooien en het aangezicht, maar dit laatste komt gelukkig niet zoveel voor. Psoreasis over gans het lichaam is eveneens erg zeldzaam. Psoriasis komt ook dikwijls voor in combinatie met allerlei nagelafwijkingen, met artritis, en de ziekte van Crohn. Zélf heeft psoriasis weinig of geen invloed op andere ziektes.

*Meestal erfelijk*
Psoriasis komt in heel wat gevallen familiaal voor. Dat betekent dat we met deze huidaandoening worden geboren. Iedereen die met deze voorbeschiktheid wordt geboren, kan in zijn of haar leven de ziekte ontwikkelen, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. Heeft één van beide ouders met deze aandoening te kampen, dan heeft een kind tien procent kans de ziekte te erven. In geval beide ouders aan psoriasis lijden bedraagt het risico vijftig procent.

*Verschillende soorten*
Naast de gewone vorm die veruit het meeste voorkomt en zich uit door rode, symmetrische en scherp begrensde erupties met een wiselende grootte en zilvergrijze, gemakkelijk te verwijderen schilfers manifesteert, zijn verschillende andere vormen zoals nagelpsoriasis en psoriasis van de behaarde hoofdhuid mogelijk. Psoriasis met grote puskoppen op handen en voeten, in combinatie met gewrichtsklachten komen minder vaak voor.

*Gewrichtsontsteking*
In dertig procent van de gevallen komt psoriasis voor in combinatie met gewrichtsontstekingen. Dat uit zich door stijve en pijnlijke gewrichten, en een ernstige beperking van de beweeglijkheid. Alle gewrichten kunnen er door aangetast worden. Meestal evalueert deze ziekte erg traag, in andere gevallen gaat de ontwikkeling van psoriasis dan weer razend vlug.

*Niet besmettelijk*
Over de oorzaken van psoriasis is nog niet veel bekend. Wetenschappers vermoeden het een immuniteitsstoornis betreft waarbij het immuumsysteem een verkeerd signaal geeft met een versnelde groeicyclus van onze huidcellen tot gevolg. De huid vernieuwd zich in normale omstandigheden iedere maand. Bij psoriasis zes maal vlugger gaan met schilfering als gevolg. Stress, irritatie, kwetsuren, infecties met koorts, een gestoorde hormoonspiegel, bepaalde geneesmdidelen en weersomstandigheden zijn andere oorzaken.

*Zon en vitamine D*
De meeste geneesmdidelen die tegen psoriasis worden ingezet concentreren zich op de gevolgen en niet op de kwaal zelf. Geen enkele behandeling biedt dus genezing. Lokale behandelingen bestaan hoofdzakelijk uit zalf, crèmes, en lotions op basis van cortisone en vitamine D. Vooral de zon, maar ook lichttherapie en.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Wilfrida

Vitamine D crème, naam Curatoderm, schijnt mij wel te helpen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Wilfdrida, hopelijk zijn hier ook anderen meer geholpen!

----------

